# moving to cyprus



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, myself my wife and our two year old daughter will be moving to cyprus for 1 year in september as a sort of see how things go year, we are planning on renting for this first year (in ayia napa area) and have looked on numerous webssites at properties but i was wondering would it be better to come to cyprus for a couple of weeks and deal directly with an agent there?


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you know that Ayia Napa virtually comes to a stand still during winter?

If you are looking for work I would recommend nearer Limassol, Nicosia or Larnaca.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

i didn't know that, i presumed it would slow down a little i'll have to check out those other areas, thanks for the advice


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Also check out the Paphos area. Open all year round, large British community, plenty to do at all times and much greener, nicer scenery etc than the Larnaca side of the island.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Also check out the Paphos area. Open all year round, large British community, plenty to do at all times and much greener, nicer scenery etc than the Larnaca side of the island.


Very true Veronica, and with the bypass he could get to Limassol in 30 minutes


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

thank you very much although we are not desperate to work as we have a reasonable income from the uk, what is the realistic chances of finding some sort of job i'm not overly worried about the level of pay but would just like something to keep me active i'm only 32 and don't think i'm quite ready to relax full time


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SWJ said:


> Very true Veronica, and with the bypass he could get to Limassol in 30 minutes


It depends on whereabout in Paphos you are, but from roundabout at the start of the motorway you can do Limassol easily in 30 minutes. From the other side of Paphos you have factor in the length of time it takes to get through Paphos and that of course depends on how far out you are. From Peyia for example you need to add another 20 minutes at least.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theo79 said:


> thank you very much although we are not desperate to work as we have a reasonable income from the uk, what is the realistic chances of finding some sort of job i'm not overly worried about the level of pay but would just like something to keep me active i'm only 32 and don't think i'm quite ready to relax full time


As you have an income and don't need to rely too much on earning large wages it should be relatively easy to find something part time to keep you occupied. 
It is only when people have young children and have to rely on earning good wages that I worry as those jobs that are available are not well paid.
Also of course it depends on your skills, your experience etc as to what sort of job would be open to you.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

oh and are the rental levels reasonable in paphos and surrounding villages? we're hoping to rent a 2/3 bedroom furnished villa with a pool. Should we rent using a website before we leave or if we book a two week holiday would it be possible to find somewhere to rent from a local agent in that time? (sorry for all the questions)


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

i'm a clean water engineer by trade but i'm not expecting to find work in that field i grew up in and have ownerd two bars in england so i'd happily work as a barman or something along those lines i'm pretty open to doing anything i'm a quick learner and have already had a number of greek speaking lessons so i've got the basics down quite well now


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would not recommend renting anything through the internet before you come. 
Pictures can be very misleading and what looks lovely on someones website might not look as good in reality, also with rentals the pictures might be a few years old and the place could have gone downhill since they were taken.
On the other hand you might dismiss something that is really nice because the pictures didnt do it justice.
If you do decide to go for renting before you come, only sign a 3 month contract not a long term one. This gives you lots of time to find the right property in the right area for you. If you sign a 12 month contract you will lose your deposit if you leave early and you could end up stuck in place you hate.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

thank you very much for all your help,


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi, myself, my husband, our 2.5yr old daughter and 1yr old son move to Xylaphagou in a few weeks. We are in a similar position as you. We did find our place on the Internet, but we met with an agent earlier in the year, visited several villages during our visits over the last 4yrs and gave the agent a 'wish list'. We were lucky when she came back with a place a couple of days later that hit every point on the list. Aware that photos may be old, we asked her to go round and take a couple of photos and send them direct to us. Having visited the area many times I am happy to take a risk on the property.


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

(oops pressed send too early lol...)

We are also lucky that we know people in the area who can vet an area for us. 

Fingers crossed we have found the place for us and if not, we've tried and my thought process is I'd rather regret what I've done than sit back in 5yrs time saying I wished I'd done that. We have a fallback fund and plan if we need to move back, or we can try another area in Cyprus. 

Good luck and if you would like to catch up when you arrive send me a message.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

hi we're currently swaying toward secret valley near paphos we were lucky enough to visit there when we got married in paphos last year so we know it's beautiful and there's some great villa's online at what I think are quite reasonable prices between 700 and 800 euro's pcm, our outllok on thing's is similar to your's the worst thing that can happen is we end up back home in a year and we're not selling our house untill we're really sure, I hope it works out for you guy's and I'll be sure to message you in september when we leave hopefully you'll have some tip's on cypriot life by then


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Secret Valley is lovely in my opinion and has a nice neighborhood feel. We have friends that live there and the homes are fantastic. You can easily get to many play areas and things to do with your daughter in Limassol as well as the Mums and tots groups and other activities in Paphos.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Veronica said:


> I would not recommend renting anything through the internet before you come.
> Pictures can be very misleading and what looks lovely on someones website might not look as good in reality, also with rentals the pictures might be a few years old and the place could have gown downhill since they were taken.
> On the other hand you might dismiss something that is really nice because the pictures didnt do it justice.
> If you do decide to go for renting before you come, only sign a 3 month contract not a long term one. This gives you lots of time to find the right property in the right area for you. If you sign a 12 month contract you will lose your deposit if you leave early and you could end up stuck in place you hate.


hi veronica, we're going to fly out on a package holiday to paphos and look for a property when we arrive in the secret valley area but we're not sure whether to book one week or two week's at a hotel, will one week be sufficient time to lease a property (is there a lot of red tape)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theo79 said:


> hi veronica, we're going to fly out on a package holiday to paphos and look for a property when we arrive in the secret valley area but we're not sure whether to book one week or two week's at a hotel, will one week be sufficient time to lease a property (is there a lot of red tape)


Hi Theo,
There isn't a great deal of red tape once you find t he property you want but one week might not give you much time to find the right place. Also once you have found somewhere it may be in need of cleaning or some repairs carrying out before you move in so I would recommend that you give yourselves a little bit longer in a hotel. 

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Hi Theo,
> There isn't a great deal of red tape once you find t he property you want but one week might not give you much time to find the right place. Also once you have found somewhere it may be in need of cleaning or some repairs carrying out before you move in so I would recommend that you give yourselves a little bit longer in a hotel.
> 
> Regards
> Veronica


Doh, I need to switch my brain on. You are only coming over on a recce arn't you. Not to move in


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Doh, I need to switch my brain on. You are only coming over on a recce arn't you. Not to move in


no we're actually going to come and stay in september i'll book two week's in a hotel initially if it takes any longer my granparent's have a couple of properties in a village called mazatos we can crash in till we find the right place, thanks again for all your help


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theo79 said:


> no we're actually going to come and stay in september i'll book two week's in a hotel initially if it takes any longer my granparent's have a couple of properties in a village called mazatos we can crash in till we find the right place, thanks again for all your help


Thats brilliant, theres nothing worse than being under pressure to find somewhere as that is when people end up jumping in to something they end up regretting.


----------



## desert girl (Oct 16, 2010)

theo79 said:


> oh and are the rental levels reasonable in paphos and surrounding villages? we're hoping to rent a 2/3 bedroom furnished villa with a pool. Should we rent using a website before we leave or if we book a two week holiday would it be possible to find somewhere to rent from a local agent in that time? (sorry for all the questions)


Hi...You could spend 2 days looking at properties and you would easily find the right one.An agent (plenty of them,you can just walk into an agents shop and they will arrange viewings for you...Also you can drive around as there are plenty of properties for rent and they usually have tel number on the wall. We live in Kissonerga and rent a 4 bed villa with pool,lovely garden and beautiful views.10 min to pathos harbour and 10 min to Coral bay.We been here 1 yr. We even got a discount this year . Not sure of your buget but would say 3 bed 600 to 900 per mth. Always haggle.. Good luck


----------

